# Would A sign Like This BE too Over the Top ??



## DenverDiane (Feb 13, 2015)

What if you put a small sign on the back of your seats that said

Tipping is not _required_ on Uber.
Your Friendly hard working Driver receives .76 cents total for each mile of your ride.

Too obvious or not subtle enough?


----------



## uberwhip (Mar 15, 2015)

How about this sign "Uber says tipping is included, here is a copy of my last pay statement. If you can find the tips, i will give you 50$"


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

It's lame, first, but second it's got no context, for all I know that's great pay. Pax are idiots of the highest order, that will go right by them. To me it reads, don't tip me, because Uber says it's included, and I'm making eighty cents a mile, which is plenty already. Plus it's not exactly true, with per minute rate you get slightly more than that. People know to tip drivers, but if they can save some money and not feel bad they will.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

You will get reported and deactivated very quickly.

I don't understand why anyone drives for that rate and complains. If you just don't drive, uber will get the message


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Or..."Tipping is not a city in China"

The gratuity problem is a lost cause. Accept it.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I know, but it will still make the pax question whether to tip or not. They should, I agree...but that is not ubers m.o.

I picked up a pax from Denver today and she was a new rider from her trip there. She said the driver told her the tip was not included and could I clarify. I said "uber does not allow tipping through the app because they want the transaction to be simple for the user. However, in some markets the fares are very low and that drivers can, and will, accept tips but you should never fell like you're expected to. If you have cash, it is always appreciated. So how was your trip to Denver and flight to Tulsa..? "
She gave me $5 as I helped her with her bags


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> What if you put a small sign on the back of your seats that said
> 
> Tipping is not _required_ on Uber.
> Your Friendly hard working Driver receives .76 cents total for each mile of your ride.
> ...


If I saw that note, id laugh at you.

You'll have more luck with this


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Since he's subtly giving readers "the finger"...it might be perfect


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> What if you put a small sign on the back of your seats that said
> 
> Tipping is not _required_ on Uber.
> Your Friendly hard working Driver receives .76 cents total for each mile of your ride.
> ...


I do have a sign the I place in the pocket behind the front seat explaining that tips are not included and not necessary unless you want to tip, but very much appreciated . Doesn't help much. Uber riders are flat out cheap!


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

SirDavidsr said:


> I do have a sign the I place in the pocket behind the front seat explaining that tips are not included and not necessary unless you want to tip, but very much appreciated . Doesn't help much. Uber riders are flat out cheap!


Caution is needed here. Any method that might be construed as a solicitation for a tip is a breach of Uber policy and subjects the driver to possible termination of their relationship.
However, when I was surveyed by Uber, I did indicate that I felt their future success would require the pax have an option to tip after each ride.


----------

